# always opens to bottom of page



## migraine (Sep 5, 2014)

whenever I open a thread, why does it always open to the last reply at the bottom of the page?

it's not the end of the world, but it's still irritating

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 5, 2014)

Are you clicking on the thread title or the box becide it?


----------

